# 3 years seems like a lifetime!!



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I just wanted to share my handsome boy 'Wizard' with you all, he sadly lost his life to a ruptured splenic tumour in August 2006. It was all so sudden, off colour on the weekend and gone monday on the operating table with my friends trying their hardest to save him (i used to be a veterinary nurse at the practice until i had my family).

I miss him loads, he was my absolute soul mate and we had a bond like no other i have ever been privelaged to have with a dog. 

I now have Matrix who fills a huge void for me and is my best friend and of course my handsome baby 'Logan' who is settling in to the family very nicely. As much as i love them both to bits i still miss my 'boy'.

Miss you loads baby i cant believe it is coming up to 3 years since we were torn apart!!


----------



## MySugar (May 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your handsom Wizard. He looks a very proud and loving boy.
It's awfull to lose him so suddenly, I can only imagine how difficult that must have been.
I hope you find peace in your happy memories of him, and comfort from your two new best friends, who sound like they are doing a good job of looking after you.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

*Awwww bless ya! we never do forget do we, I will never forget any of mine.*


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

MySugar said:


> So sorry to hear about your handsom Wizard. He looks a very proud and loving boy.
> It's awfull to lose him so suddenly, I can only imagine how difficult that must have been.
> I hope you find peace in your happy memories of him, and comfort from your two new best friends, who sound like they are doing a good job of looking after you.


Thanks hun!

And yes they are doing a fantastic job of looking after me!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

:wink5: 

Not much response from anyone!!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

He looks lovely & so content, so sorry for ur sudden loss!!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

We sadly let Bonnie go 2005 and still mist her so much but Sky has become such a massive part of our life..But had a good laugh thinking about Bonnie today as we use to call her a little hooker as she just sat at the front door step on her own with no lead on and would sit there for hrs watching the kids playing, so its good to remember the good times..


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Yes i do agree it is good to remember the good times!!


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Matrix/Logan said:


> I just wanted to share my handsome boy 'Wizard' with you all, he sadly lost his life to a ruptured splenic tumour in August 2006. It was all so sudden, off colour on the weekend and gone monday on the operating table with my friends trying their hardest to save him (i used to be a veterinary nurse at the practice until i had my family).
> 
> I miss him loads, he was my absolute soul mate and we had a bond like no other i have ever been privelaged to have with a dog.
> 
> ...


We lost our 13 year old GSD to a ruptured spleen and his loss was devastating. I know exactly how you feel and sending a big cyber hug your way xx


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Nina said:


> We lost our 13 year old GSD to a ruptured spleen and his loss was devastating. I know exactly how you feel and sending a big cyber hug your way xx


Thank you, it is always harder this time of year because his birthday should have been the 21st of August and we lost him on the 14th!! so 2 obviously painful dates


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Wizard was a gorgeous dog. Yes the pain stays even after all this time but he will be forever in your heart and mind. My thoughts are with you at this sad time....xxxx


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> So sorry for your loss. Wizard was a gorgeous dog. Yes the pain stays even after all this time but he will be forever in your heart and mind. My thoughts are with you at this sad time....xxxx


Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Aww sorry for your loss hun. He was a beautiful boy! 

The saying gone but never forgotten is so true... it's 2 years since I lost my dog, and I still miss him loads. 

Hope you're ok. Take care x


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of Wizard. He really was a handsome boy.

Dog, My Friend

When God had made the Earth and sky,
The flowers and the trees,
He then made all the animals
And all the birds and bees.

And when his work was finished,
Not one was quite the same.
He said, 'I'll walk this earth of mine,
And give each one a name'.

And so he travelled land and sea,
And everywhere he went,
A little creature followed Him
Until his strength was spent.

And when all were named upon the Earth,
And in the sky and sea,
The little creature said, 'Dear Lord,
There's not one left for me!'

The Father smiled and softly said:
'I've left you till the end.
I've turned my own name back to front,
And called you DOG, my friend.'


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I love that poem, Thank you! X

And thank you to all of you for your kind words again.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

WOW! Where did this last year go!?!?!?

Well here i am again dreading the 14th as it will be four years since i lost my soul mate! I know i have my 3 dogs now who i love to bits with all my heart but it doesn't mean that i don't still miss my man!

I love you Wizard and know that one day we will meet again and walk the bridge together.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwww bless we alway remember the love they left us with hes lovely


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hes a stunner sorry hes gone, my little staffy died suddenly too october last year was fed as normal had his time out in garden came in, i said to hubby hes not breathing right took him to back door for some air he collapsed on floor carried him to living room hubby went to get car to go to vets in that time he was dying in my arms screaming looking at me was put to sleep vet said could been tumor that burst inside ill never forget his screaming and his eyes looking at me :frown:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry. That is a lovely picture of him. If you need a chat you know where I am.


----------

